
WorldRemit to Acquire Sendwave in $500M Payments Deal - tg602
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-25/worldremit-agrees-to-buy-sendwave-in-500-million-payments-deal
======
tg602
WorldRemit Ltd., a U.K. online money transfer company, has agreed to buy
Africa-focused, app-based remittance firm Sendwave.

